# which algae is this one?



## cmartinez (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi mates,
I would really appreciate to know which algae is this one I am showing you and how to combat it. I usually add Co2 to my aquarium and wondered why this could happen. Thank you in advance fpr your help.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope these links will help:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php

http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9

Looks like fuzz algae to me


----------



## cmartinez (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks a lot for the links!


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going with fuzz algae too. 

If you don't have shrimp, take a dental syringe and fill it with excel or hydrogen peroxide if you do have shrimp/ don't want to buy Excel- turn off your filter (reduce water movement) then spot treat the algae with the syringe. This will knock back the algae, buy you some time to fix whatever the imbalance might be and give the plants a leg up. 

Turn the filter back on after an hour, if you can wait that long.


----------

